# Natural Plant System



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Whats up ladies and gents, I recently purchased a C02 Natural Plant System by Nutrafin, I have followed the instructions to the letter, twice now, and it seems like nothing is happening, I have a 29G with assorted Swords and Green Hedges. (for a short time, apparently they aren't aquarium plants.. as other sites stated) but like, this thing isn't working. I saw a tut on DIY C02 systems, its basically like what I am using but mine doesn't work, any ideas?


----------



## elspru (Nov 24, 2010)

thenewseverum said:


> Whats up ladies and gents, I recently purchased a C02 Natural Plant System by Nutrafin, I have followed the instructions to the letter, twice now, and it seems like nothing is happening, I have a 29G with assorted Swords and Green Hedges. (for a short time, apparently they aren't aquarium plants.. as other sites stated) but like, this thing isn't working. I saw a tut on DIY C02 systems, its basically like what I am using but mine doesn't work, any ideas?


perhaps you don't have sufficient lighting?
I don't use C02, just an aerator during daytime,
but have marked signs of plant growth,
my lighting is 28watt LED growpanel.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most fermentation setups take about 24hrs to start producing. How long has it been going?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is it yeast,sugar and water?Id take it back,and do the soda bottle.Cheaper,and works better.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

@ elspru I have my light on all day long. from atleast 9am to 12am(midnight) or later.

@ Jrman83 the first time I had it set up was about 5 days and saw nothing, the second time we are almost at 24 hours.

@ majerah1 yes, it came with a stabilizer packet and what looks to be yeast. I guess Ill have to return it.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

If the packets of stuff to put in it are older it can take 2-3 days to start. I have two of the same systems for two tanks and they work very well, as long as the dates on the packets are ok.


----------



## aQualung (Oct 20, 2010)

Try mixing the ingredients in the canister. That happened to mine until I mixed it.

The system still puts out CO2 pretty slow for me though.


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

I've bought two kits. I love the attractive cannisters and the ladder diffuser, which works great to keep the co2 bubbles in the tank longer, and allows you to see that it's still brewing. But in both boxes, only 1 out of 3 of the packets of yeast was still alive. Just throw out their packets and use your own yeast. I use 1/8th tsp. of baking yeast, and it works great. Their stabilizer is probably just baking soda. Some people add a pinch of that -- they say it keeps it brewing longer (keeps ph more stable), but I don't seem to need it. I think it's a great product, but just sits on the shelf too long so the yeast dies. But as was mentioned, you can do it all yourself with a soda bottle and some airline tubing.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

how much has your PH dropped?
that is the cheapest way to see if it is working


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

aQualung said:


> Try mixing the ingredients in the canister. That happened to mine until I mixed it.
> 
> The system still puts out CO2 pretty slow for me though.


Yeah no both times I mixed the ingredients.


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you tried it yet with your own yeast...?


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

inspiritid said:


> Have you tried it yet with your own yeast...?


No I haven't, Ill have to try my own yeast and see if baking soda works.

Just normal baking yeast?


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, normal baking yeast. I haven't had to use baking soda. I'd try it without it for the first few times, then with it, to see if there's even a difference.


----------



## aQualung (Oct 20, 2010)

inspiritid said:


> Yep, normal baking yeast. I haven't had to use baking soda. I'd try it without it for the first few times, then with it, to see if there's even a difference.


I finally grabbed some healthy yeast and this thing it pumping out plenty of CO2. Unfortunately it's dropping my pH to 6.0 overnight so I'm going to have to "unhook" the CO2 once the lights go out.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

I managed to get it to work with my own yeast and baking soda, however, this thing started working right away and dumped its contents into my tank. Im doing an immediate water change, is this going to kill my fish?!?! What else do I do!?!?


----------



## inspiritid (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh no!  I've always worried about this happening! Are your fish OK? I've read it can cause "all kinds of problems", but never what those problems were exactly. When I mix mine up I let it sit in the kitchen overnight first, because from doing it in clear plastic bottles I've seen how much it can rise the first night (but never after, in my experience). Good luck with your fish -- hope everyone's OK.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

We are good. I quickly unhooked the thing and started my water change, I did 70% just to be sure. The fish are fine and everything is back to normal.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Whew! Sounds like disaster has been averted.

I'd love to contribute, but honestly I don't think there's a way to turn off a yeast system overnight short of splitting the line and installing a solenoid on the open line - a bleed valve, if you will. But that would cost some beans.


----------



## aQualung (Oct 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Whew! Sounds like disaster has been averted.
> 
> I'd love to contribute, but honestly I don't think there's a way to turn off a yeast system overnight short of splitting the line and installing a solenoid on the open line - a bleed valve, if you will. But that would cost some beans.


Just unscrew the cap from the top of the bottle :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Whew! Sounds like disaster has been averted.


Yeah, then Ich struck my tank. Killed my EB jack dempsey, 1 of my severums is dead, another is dying, and another had eye cloud, my geo is doing the spinny thing of death, the albino gourami is gasping at the top of the tank, the ram looks like crap. The plecos and puffer are showing no signs of illness.

Yes, I treated, raised the tank temp, added more salt, did meds, took the carbon out. <-- not in that exact order but still.


----------

